# BMW Unveils the 500 HP M3/4, Starting at $70,895



## kimcheebowl (Aug 15, 2020)

Is it just me? Separated at birth? Did BMW ///M REALLY have to choose this green as the launch color? I mean....










aside from the grille - which I really hope was for functional purposes (more cooling), it's actually growing on me. It's like looking at a French Bulldog - let's face it - they are fugly cute.


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

Everything on the car loos good, except the front grill. I don't think It'll grow on me. Maybe if I see it in person.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

No Touring for you!









M3 Touring Color Render - 5199530


View M3 Touring Color Render images from our BMW M3 Touring Rendered In Production Colors photo gallery. Photo ID: 5199530




www.motor1.com


----------



## icanthelpit (Sep 17, 2020)

Too bad they copied a Lexus grill making it look like a Soyuz docking hatch!


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

Many of us remember 'Bangle Butts' that we were supposed to learn to love over time ... and most of us never did. Now we have the new 'grill treatments' ... about which I can only say one's choice of exterior color will be a critical decision. 

It's a shame feeling like you have to choose a color to help hide a characteristic, rather than due to love of the hue. Conversetly, the hood itself seems to be shaped uniquely and tastefully. The renderings published by Prior Design for aftermarket replacments for the M3/M4 front ends are, in my opinion, more faithful in their homage to BMW design history, and the kidneys in particular. In the wrong color, the factory design speaks to me, and it says, "renal failure, consider kidney dialysis".

I wasn't expecting to be on the fence about placing my order early ---- but now I have to reconsider whether the forthcoming 718 Cayman GT4 might be the better choice for me.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ausgang said:


> I wasn't expecting to be on the fence about placing my order early...


Sigh.


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sigh.


Jon, as you know this is a tough one for me. I've always owned a BMW since my first new car back in uh ..... yikes....1990 .... my diamondschwartz 318is with limited slip. My kids grew up with a BMW in our family at all times, and never an SUV was in the drive. I do find the 'pure' version with a manual transmission an appealing prospect. Most of the images out there are renderings at this point, and with any luck the actual product won't look as bad in one or more of the available colors.

I recently asked our mutual friend Alee to share his thoughts on the M3/M4 design/marketing direction as I have been considering buying one. I was somewhat taken aback when he said, "BMW has lost their way". Equally strange that I would even ask anyone, as I never had doubts about the upcoming M cars in the past.

If I read the materials correctly, the new M3 is going to be on the portly side at ~3,850lbs. That kind of mass in a 3er defies logic to me. It's looking more and more like if I want to hang close to my buddy's new C8 on track days the better option is the forthcoming Cayman GT4 --- which ironically is taking over the segment that 'should' be the 911's.


----------



## guyinacar (Jun 26, 2016)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sigh.


To me, it reads "BMW Edsel." So, clearly, I'm not the designers' target demographic. On the other hand, I've arrived at an age where I actually enjoy the music they play at Home Depot - so maybe that's the case.

At least the Edsel was built in the US - here in Boston, among other major cities.

I don't get this design language. The rear 99% looks great to me The front, though? I'm lost. I just don't get it. Acura made a similar choice for many years, and not everyone liked "the beak." I owned a (pre-beak) Acura, and never bought a second one.

https://jalopnik.com/acura-ditched-its-old-creepy-beak-nose-because-no-one-wanted-to-look-at-it


----------

